# 2 year old LA115 John Deere lawn tractor won't turnover



## garlgar (Mar 3, 2012)

My 2 year old LA115 John Deere lawn tractor won't turnover. It was working when I stored it last fall.

I have made sure the transmission rod ( not sure that's what it is called) was pushed in after my wife pulled the rod out it out to roll it out of the storage shed. The lights come on but I get no response at all when turing the key to crank. Parking brake is off. I am pressing the brake and sitting on the seat when trying to start. Any suggestions?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

First,check the battery,for charge.Then,with the park brake set,jumper across the 2 large solenoid terminals that the battery + is connected to,with a screwdriver,etc., and see if it rolls over.If it does,clean all the connections,make sure it's charged,and try to start it with the key. Also,make sure the deck engagement is off.


----------

